# Who says Gulf News never publishes anything useful?



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Here


You just wouldn't believe it would you - and it's illegal here too!


----------



## Nomad80 (Jan 13, 2010)

great find Andy - Im linking that to my facebook right now. That's practically like a suicide wikipedia .


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

LOL
they forgot jumping in front of cars on Sheik z to get blood money, or climbing to the top of your crane that you operate and jumping.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

They also left out SZR on a motorbike, the only problem with this method is that although you know one day you are going to die you just can`t be specific!!


----------



## Xpat (Nov 12, 2008)

journalism is pathetic here..... Haveu ever read Arabain business? The senior editor is complete joke how in the world did he get job I ever wonder most of the articles written there can b written by a sane kid in 8th grade this for example author says 2d movies are in danger just read how did he come to conclusion 3D: A gold rush about to happen - Media & Marketing - ArabianBusiness.com and yeah red his other articles for laugh


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

So many choices, so little time......................


----------



## sounds_of_arabia (Aug 3, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> Here
> 
> 
> You just wouldn't believe it would you - and it's illegal here too!


its so useful  i was wondering how to do it


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

sounds_of_arabia said:


> its so useful  i was wondering how to do it


Exactly, that's my whole point, Gulf News are promoting illegal activities! 

Maybe next week it'll be a this is how you grow "herbal" plants?

You really couldn't make it up!


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> Exactly, that's my whole point, Gulf News are promoting illegal activities!
> 
> Maybe next week it'll be a this is how you grow "herbal" plants?
> 
> You really couldn't make it up!


Next they will be showing us how to abuse & torture people and get away with it


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Oh sorry done that one


----------



## sounds_of_arabia (Aug 3, 2009)

SBP said:


> Next they will be showing us how to abuse & torture people and get away with it


maybe  but u should have enough power to get away


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

There was a time I used to amuse myself sending letters to 7days - moaning myrtle from mirdiff was one mo****r i used, they were usually ridiculous - like the 7 wonders of the world being in dubai - everything from the plastic bag trees and crop to the understatement of the burj al arab and 10 reasons why we should be like saudi and not allow women to drive (I got a hell of a lot of stick for that one!) - they always printed them!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Then there's THIS.

Do you think it'll catch on here? Or are the police cells full enough!

Can you imagine the excuses????

And THIS



> The governor of the province where the ugly goat was born said that the little goat was the fruit of unnatural relationship between the female goat and a man.


Today's weird world news!


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> Then there's THIS.
> 
> Do you think it'll catch on here? Or are the police cells full enough!
> 
> ...


Oh come on! Right weekend in London for me before I leave methinks...wonder if you pre-order which type of bed warmers you have??

And being Welsh I cannot comment on goats...sheep on the other hand....:tongue1:


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> There was a time I used to amuse myself sending letters to 7days - moaning myrtle from mirdiff was one mo****r i used, they were usually ridiculous - like the 7 wonders of the world being in dubai - everything from the plastic bag trees and crop to the understatement of the burj al arab and 10 reasons why we should be like saudi and not allow women to drive (I got a hell of a lot of stick for that one!) - they always printed them!


m o n i k e r got *** for me too, perhaps they don't want us advertising sportswear


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

And just to add to the funny and stupid quotes in light of the original thread, excellent taste from DJ Penk 
Music News - The latest music news and gossip from Yahoo! Music UK & Ireland


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

SBP said:


> And just to add to the funny and stupid quotes in light of the original thread, excellent taste from DJ Penk
> Music News - The latest music news and gossip from Yahoo! Music UK & Ireland


And she did! And suffered minor injuries! Let's face it, if you're gonna top yourself i'd have thought you'd need a bit more height than just 30 feet - unless it's head first!


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> And she did! And suffered minor injuries! Let's face it, if you're gonna top yourself i'd have thought you'd need a bit more height than just 30 feet - unless it's head first!


She should have read Gulf News first and got tips!


----------



## Dannysigma (Feb 22, 2009)

But where's the detail in the original article? The 'what not to do'? The (admittedly possibly apocryphal) story about the man who wanted to make damn sure that his suicide worked: he pounded a stake into the ground at the top of Beachy Head (very tall cliffs in the UK - a popular suicide spot for all you non-Brits(so popular that cab srivers won't take people there unless they pay their fare up front)), slit his wrists, took poison, set himself on fire then hanged himself from a noose attached to the stake. The rope broke, the tide was in so he landed in the sea which put out the flames, the salt in the water healed his wrists and caused him to vomit up the poison.


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

you most definitely have too much time, Andy Capp


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

hahaha im sure i remember Moaning Myrtle. 

LOL


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

-----


----------



## Nomad80 (Jan 13, 2010)

*Andy * you are one funny mofo. LMAO


----------

